# Do You Need To Read Every Post In A Thread?



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> i do this as well
> Then i go back to read what i posted in the context of the other posts above it and think about how absolutely random my post was


I wrote that...
not that I really care though

That never seems to happen to me though. I don't really care about the little conversation they're having in the thread.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

I'll usually read each post on the last page of the thread, or until I feel the need to post.

Thank heavens for the multi-quote buttons.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

enmity said:


> Well if the title is not a question and more of a word, you can't really answer the title without at least reading the first post.


You can always find a way to comment on the title. Your statement wasn't a question, but I still "answered" it(if you consider a reply an answer that is).


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> You can always find a way to comment on the title. Your statement wasn't a question, but I still "answered" it(if you consider a reply an answer that is).


What about hypothetical threads with titles like:
Food ; Death ; TV (3 separate threads)
The first thread could be about how food will kill you and no one should ever eat it (lol) but people might answer by saying my favorite food is blah... etc

Without context it sounds like you are spewing out complete randomness.

Unless if ... that was what you were trying to do!


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

enmity said:


> What about hypothetical threads with titles like:
> Food ; Death ; TV (3 separate threads)
> The first thread could be about how food will kill you and no one should ever eat it (lol) but people might answer by saying my favorite food is blah... etc
> 
> ...


Well it is fun to do :happy:


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

I am an ISTP and I do the complete opposite as you.  I know, who would have thought?


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

No. To further state my statement, I did not read any post on this thread before replying. I tend to focus solely on the title and main question for my answer. If however I'm insecure about it, or need more information to develop a good answer, I might read the first 3 pages and the last one. Can't handle more than that, though.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

No, I don't. I just need to get the gist or essence of what the OP is all about, the sides taken by the posters, and make my move on posting or not.


----------



## BeBe (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope. The most # of pages I've read is 19 and that was some thread in the INTP forum about how logic is an illusion. The only reason was to see exactly where it was going rather than in an attempt to reply. It's a waste of time IMO to read anything longer than 10 pages, so I usually read the first and last 2 for anything longer. And if I'm freaking out about posting what's already there, I'll search with the tool. I find this thread amusing because I remember posts in the 'You Know....INTP if' thread about searching to make sure you don't end up repeating what's been said. Of course if it's 200+ pages, repeats are guaranteed. Plus if you regularly keep up with the thread, you'll read ~3 pages a day.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

If the subject is interesting, then I will. I'm a speed reader who reads actual books, so mere internet forum posts are hardly too long for me. If, however, the subject is _un_interesting, then a single post is too long.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I almost never read every post in a thread. I didn't think anybody else did, either.

I will, however, occasionally start reading from the back page, and work my way to the first page. Anyone else do this?


----------



## liza_200 (Nov 13, 2010)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> I will, however, occasionally start reading from the back page, and work my way to the first page. Anyone else do this?


Yep. Count me in, but only when stuffs are too interesting. If it's too long, I loose track in the middle itself.  Also, I only read the first page if the thread crosses more than 5 pages, and the last page.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

enmity said:


> I do that with short threads. If it's a hella long 50+ page one, my mind immediately goes "Fuck that!" and I only read the first post and then post my thoughts.


In situations of long threads, I generally read the first page and the last page, then post. _Then, _if the thread topic is interesting enough, I'll read through the pages until I lose patience.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Poetic_Anarchy said:


> I almost always won't post unless I've read every previous post. In order. Is this an NT thing, or am I just insane?


 It may be just you. I don't do this unless it's one page. I have neither the time or interest to read every single person's post.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

No, because I have a life. If it's mildly interesting, I'll read the first and last page.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

No, though I don't have a life. Just a terrible attention span


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

No. I tend to skip to the last page to make sure someone didn't just necro a thread that's over a year old.


----------



## Avidya (Oct 12, 2013)

Depends on what the thread is about and if it really interests me, usually, it doesn't.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Naw, I'm good.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

The Scorched Earth said:


> No, because I have a life. If it's mildly interesting, I'll read the first and last page.


I normally chalk necroposts up to accident, but you were the last to post when it died, so I must ask:

WHHYYYYYY?!?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I skim through them all. But I have honestly never read a post over a paragraph in its entirety. Even if it was addressed to me and related to a specific argument. I skim and pick out small pieces that stick out, extract them, and pretend the rest doesn't exist. You will never see me go through and rebut a long post point by point. No thanks. I just give back general arguments. I hate details. I want to focus on the big picture.

But irl, I am obsessive about it. I have to understand every concept before I move on. I simply will not go a page further until I have understood everything I have read so far. I feel that if I haven't understood a paragraph, I might as well of not have understood the page, and if I missed the page, I missed the chapter, and if I missed all that, I might have well not even have read the fucking book. So every sentence must be defeated, before I can move on. I hate loose ends.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

I usually read as much as I feel like reading until I get bored...

Except I read this entire thread as a challenge and while normally I wouldn't have difficulty with such a short thread it was literally making me restless in my chair, probably because I was actually aware this time.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

braided pain said:


> I normally chalk necroposts up to accident, but you were the last to post when it died, so I must ask:
> 
> WHHYYYYYY?!?


It showed up in my Similar Threads section. I didn't know I was the last to post.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

most of the time, yes, especially if it's a debate thread I want to make sure I'm not repeating anything, so I usually end up not even bothering with the really long ones; anyway, long debate threads have usually descended into emotional bickering by about page 3. I don't read every word of every post though; I'm especially likely to skip long, sometimes off-topic dialogues between members if they don't really interest me. I don't mind reading long posts if the subject is interesting, and it's a long post because it's adding a lot of content to the discussion and not one that's just a lot of words for the sake of it. If it's a thread like this one where people just add their individual contribution and it doesn't matter if the same thing gets posted more than once, I'm less likely to read it all, but I will if I'm posting because I'm really interested in the subject.


----------



## Raha (Oct 13, 2013)

i read short threads fully, but for long threads i choose random posts in each page.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

Well... best example is this. I've read the 1st page as a whole. Then went directly to last page, where I learned that this thread has been necroed. I was too lazy to read all those other pages.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

No, I sure don't. I read what I think is relevant.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Depends on how much there is. If it's two pages full, sure. More than that, no thanks. I'll read the first and last page then... Unless I'm trying to research something and I want as many answers as possible..


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

I usually skim through the first couple of pages of a thread. Then I jump to the last page and work my way backwards until I get bored. For longer topics, when I go backwards, I'll skip around a lot. If what I see catches my attention at any point, then I start reading with more focus.


----------



## sunnyand75 (Apr 23, 2017)

If it's a shorter thread I'll read the posts, but super long threads I only read a few pages and then post. That's way to much reading!


----------

